
Mozilla will match all donations to the Tor Project - jerheinze
https://www.zdnet.com/article/mozilla-will-match-all-donations-to-the-tor-project/
======
core-questions
So my donations to Mozilla are now going to Tor?

What if I don't support Tor? It does seem to be used for a lot of drug sales
and a lot of illicit material.

